# Kerry to sign UN arms treaty, despite senators' opposition



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kerry to sign UN arms treaty, despite senators' opposition*

Published September 24, 2013
FoxNews.com
Facebook7044Twitter1058LinkedIn2










ADVERTISEMENT

Secretary of State John Kerry plans to sign a controversial U.N. treaty on arms regulation on Wednesday, a senior State Department official told Fox News -- despite warnings from lawmakers that the Senate will not ratify the agreement.

A State official said the treaty would "reduce the risk that international transfers of conventional arms will be used to carry out the world's worst crimes," while protecting gun rights.
"The treaty builds on decades of cooperative efforts to stem the international, illegal, and illicit trade in conventional weapons that benefits terrorists and rogue agents," the official said.
U.S. lawmakers, though, have long claimed that the treaty could lead to new gun control measures. Sen. Jim Inhofe, R-Okla., one of the most vocal opponents of the treaty, sent a letter to Kerry declaring it "dead in the water," since a majority of senators has gone on record against the agreement.
"The administration is wasting precious time trying to sign away our laws to the global community and unelected U.N. bureaucrats," he wrote.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/09/24/kerry-to-sign-un-arms-treaty-despite-senators-opposition/


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Let Herman Munster sign it. The filthy traitor-cocksucker probably sniffed Jane Fonda's asshole back in the day.......Who gives a shit what UN crap he signs....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kerry signs UN arms treaty, senators threaten to block it*

Published September 25, 2013
FoxNews.com
Facebook1811 Twitter825 LinkedIn2

Sept. 24, 2013: President Obama walks past Secretary of State John Kerry during a meeting at U.N. headquarters in New York.AP

*WHAT A PAIR OF F-KIN ASSHOLES !!!!!*

Secretary of State John Kerry on Wednesday signed a controversial U.N. treaty on arms regulation, riling U.S. lawmakers who vow the Senate will not ratify the agreement.
As he signed the document, Kerry called the treaty a "significant step" in addressing illegal gun sales, while claiming it would also protect gun rights.
"This is about keeping weapons out of the hands of terrorists and rogue actors. This is about reducing the risk of international transfers of conventional arms that will be used to carry out the world's worst crimes. This is about keeping Americans safe and keeping America strong," he said. "This treaty will not diminish anyone's freedom. In fact, the treaty recognizes the freedom of both individuals and states to obtain, possess, and use arms for legitimate purposes."
U.S. lawmakers, though, have long claimed the treaty could lead to new gun control measures. They note the U.S. Senate has final say on whether to approve the agreement.
Sen. Bob Corker, R-Tenn., in a letter to President Obama, urged his administration not to take any action to implement the treaty without the consent of the Senate.
He claimed the treaty raises "fundamental issues" concerning "individual rights protected by the Second Amendment of the United States Constitution."
The National Rifle Association blasted the plan, claiming it would impose an "invasive registration scheme" by requiring importing countries to give exporting countries information on "end users."
"The Obama administration is once again demonstrating its contempt for our fundamental, individual Right to Keep and Bear Arms," Chris Cox, executive director of the NRA's Institute for Legislative Action, said in a statement. "These are blatant attacks on the constitutional rights and liberties of every law-abiding American. The NRA will continue to fight this assault on our fundamental freedom."

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/09/25/kerry-signs-un-arms-treaty-senators-threaten-to-block-it/


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Kerry is a freaking robot who gets all his commands from the Obama-and-Chief. He would sign anything put in front of him, if he was ordered to. I hope the Senate stuffs this treaty up their asses.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

What a complete douchebag !!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A douche bag with some pretty bad plastic surgery in his past.


----------

